# Pittsy's Official DW Powermaxed Iron Off Fallout Remover Review



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*Pittsy's Official DW Powermaxed Iron Off Fallout Remover Review*

1st up I would like to thank Wayne at Powermaxed for the samples they threw in with a recent order.

Now today here in Oxfordshire it has been hosing down all day, the plan was to do a full maintenance wash ....

I spotted a gap in the rain so went for the wheels:thumb:

The Wheels were pretty grubby after 3 weeks and 600 ish miles so were in need of a good clean and with the time constraints of the weather what better than a good test of the cleaning power of the Fallout Remover.



The horrible brake dust and dirt was visible on the wheels and they looked really bad, well to me anyway so I was hoping whilst glancing at the sky's for a touchless wash

*The Product:*

The sample was supplied in a 100ml PET bottle wearing the Powermaxed branded label, there was also an atomiser pump sprayer along with the bottle for ease of application.

All the pertinent information could be found on the label as well as the 'PowerMaxed money back guarantee' which is really reassuring:thumb:

The liquid was slightly opaque with a white tinge and also seemed pretty thick.

The obligatory smell check revealed, yes you guessed it... Rotten Eggs. Now most Fallout removers smell bad and this one didn't disappoint so if you are looking for a fallout remover that actually smells ok then look elsewhere

Powemaxed say:

*POWER MAXED FALLOUT REMOVER is an advanced reactive formula that specifically targets only iron-based contamination. It is suitable to use on all exterior surfaces, including paintwork, stainless steel, aluminium, chrome, glass, plastic, anodized finishes, and even rubber. Iron Off also contains strong degreasing agents to help loosen road films, making it the ultimate power in your decontamination process.

Benefits
•Safe For Use On All Exterior Surfaces 
•A Must Have Decontamination Product
•Advanced Reactive Bleeding Formula
•Bottle Size: 100ml

How To Use

Apply liberally to the surface you are treating, wait for the reaction to turn any contamination purple. After 1-2 minutes, or once the treatment has turned dark purple, thoroughly rinse the surfaces you have treated with a strong stream of water. Do not allow to dry out. Do not use in direct sunlight. We recommend that you wear gloves whilst using this product.

**The Method:*

No special prep here the Fallout remover was sprayed directly onto the dirty wheels

If I can just add that the atomiser type spray head was actually really good at spraying the liquid onto the wheels and gave a good even spray.



The Fallout remover was then left for 5 mins to do its work...

You could actually see the colour change almost straight away after application as you can see by the bottom picture.



After 5 mins dwell time the reaction was plain to see:thumb:

The wheels were then pressure washed off to remove the fallout remover from the wheels, this led to a river of red running down the road which was good to see because it was obviously doing its stuff:thumb:



Now the finish left on the wheel was pretty clean but I have to say was not the 'touchless' wash I was looking for but having said that the job of a fallout remover is to remove the fallout and it certainly looked like it did that.

So I did feel the need to do a proper wash:thumb:



I have to say that the wheels looked brilliant when I had finished so was happy with that.

*Would I use it again?:*

Absolutely, this is a great fallout remover which does what it says on the tin :thumb:

*Price: *

£9.99 for a 500ml bottle and is available from here: http://www.powermaxed.com/clean-your-car/iron-off-fallout-remover. and I am hearing that a 5ltr option will be available soon making it even better value.

*Conclusion:*

PowerMaxed Iron Off Fallout remover is a really effective fallout remover, it clings really well due to its thicker consistency.
It is also LSP safe, you can see that the coating on the wheels was unaffected.



If you are looking for a new Fallout remover this one works really well but the only caveat I would add is that it would only make good sense if it was supplied in larger quantities.

*Thanks for reading*:thumb:


----------

